# I had to post this, very upsetting to find online and read



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Glanced at those two pages. Made me ill. I hate that there are people like this telling blatant lies on their website. The general public who hasn't done their research will read that crap and eat it up. Disgusting on so many levels.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

They chose not to “waste any money” on genetic tests, unconvinced of the science after “exhaustive research”. Seems to be a market for that these days. Sad.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

As I have said often evidence should be the basis of decision making and these people have clearly chosen to ignore a way to have clear evidence about their decisions, which would likely be different decisions if they were data driven. I wonder who the inhumane poodle people they are referring to are? I can't imagine a poodle breeder who wasn't a miller or greeder who would dock (not crop tails as mentioned in their us vs. them page) or remove dewclaws in either of the horrible ways described. It is shameful that people like this have to disparage others to promote their products. I don't care what they say about their whelping and nursery practices. their puppies are products and not the result of thoughtful and artful yet data driven planning.

Looking further at these people's website I see that they are near Hershey, PA so the "breeders" near them may well be Amish millers. This is either a basis for them being simply better than the low levels of what is happening around them or as seems more likely their reaction to prior bad experiences they have had as suggested by this http://www.briarridgepuppies.com/about-us-and-our-mission.html Being on a mission can be a good thing or a bad thing. Being on a mission can lead to zealous and dogmatic responses to events and are often intellectually dishonest.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Angelaviary- as someone who does all the right things to better the breed, that must have been particularly upsetting to read. 

Just this past weekend, I was at a party talking with a woman who has had poodles all her life, but stated her next dog might be a poodle mix because of the health problems. Ugh...it was too large and noisy of a venue for me to launch a rebuttal to that idea. And me doing it fueled by a couple glasses of wine... probably would have been counterproductive!

That web site is feeding into an idea that is now ingrained in our culture, with some justification. I'm not sure how to counteract it. AKC could have prevented it years ago by regulating large volume breeders, but that ship has sailed, and the opportunity to prevent this idea from taking a foothold has been lost. It takes a long time to change culture, and the doodle craze is probably here to stay, at least for now.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Carolinek under New York law these people would need a license since clearly with 7 bitches they are producing and offering for sale more than 25 puppies per year. They would be a high volume breeder in my book and yes dealing with high volume production is a keystone in this area. That isn't to say that all high volume breeding is innately bad, but it does deserve different scrutiny.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

When I began reading, my first thought was _is this a satire_? Very unfortunate that this website is written as "truth" and even more unfortunate is how many people will actually believe it....


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

AngelAviary said:


> Hey gang. I usually don't post things like this but last night I had some free time. I like to google search "Standard Poodles" or a specific color or variety and see what come up. I like to check out others website and see who might be doing what or checking out the new breeders that might be up and coming. Ive found some pretty nice future contacts for myself and others to keep in my favorites category.
> Well last night that CHANGED! I found, while looking under a general search for Red and White Standard Poodles, a Doodle breeder of course that has Red and Red/White males that she uses to Doodle!!!! Also a pretty nice looking (as far as the head shot goes) Blk/Tan Phantom male.
> That is not the worst of it all, Check out this page: Genetic Testing - Briar Ridge Puppies
> and this one:
> ...


I had to send this to them, just awful


I find your website and information just awful, and discussing, in your content, communicating style, and mixing of breeds. Everyone knows mixing breeds is a big health problem due to structure, health problems per breed. I am appualled. No I am not a breeder, so it has nothing to do with me, but it is ashamed to mislead the public.

I still cannot believe what I just read


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

This thread will be a Google search result for Briar Ridge Puppies. Let it be prominent! Buyer beware!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Revolting individuals.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

glorybee good for you to have written to these people. I hope you will tell us if you get a response.


----------



## Goldendoodlesrock (May 9, 2020)

AngelAviary said:


> Hey gang. I usually don't post things like this but last night I had some free time. I like to google search "Standard Poodles" or a specific color or variety and see what come up. I like to check out others website and see who might be doing what or checking out the new breeders that might be up and coming. Ive found some pretty nice future contacts for myself and others to keep in my favorites category.
> Well last night that CHANGED! I found, while looking under a general search for Red and White Standard Poodles, a Doodle breeder of course that has Red and Red/White males that she uses to Doodle!!!! Also a pretty nice looking (as far as the head shot goes) Blk/Tan Phantom male.
> That is not the worst of it all, Check out this page: Genetic Testing - Briar Ridge Puppies
> and this one:
> ...


I suggest in the future that you do actual research before slandering a business. Sounds like you only read about Briar Ridge Puppies before drawing baseless and untrue conclusions.


----------



## Goldendoodlesrock (May 9, 2020)

I did a lot of research on all kinds of dogs before my husband and I purchases two goldendoodles. We selected this type of dog for their temperament, overall health, and little to no shedding. We live in an area saturated with puppy mills so we were extremely diligent in our search.

We were elated when we found Briar Ridge Puppies. This family is truly dedicated to producing high quality puppies. Their welping rooms are in their house and each puppy is treated like royalty. Their entire property is under 24/7 survelliance to ensure the dogs and puppies remain safe and they can quickly address any potential problems.

You will not find a more loving, caring and honorable breeder anywhere!! Once you buy a BRP puppy you are in the BRP family for life. All of us continually share posts, pictures, and help one another. The breeders remain available to BRP owners for the life the their doodles and you can call them day or night with any question.


----------



## Goldendoodlesrock (May 9, 2020)

This breeder is HIGHLY active in finding and shutting down puppy mills. They are very protective of their puppies and will only sell to reputable dog loving people.

My question to you is did you try to purchase a puppy from them and get denied? My gut instinct tells me that is the case and that is why you wrote such vial comments. Otherwise, why would you put so much effort into trying to smear their business. 

Readers, I’m not trying to start a revolt. I recommend that all of you perform your own research and make your own decisions and not let people sway you (even me). I’m simply trying to prove a point that opinions vary. For me personally, these negative comments about Briar Ridge Puppies really struck a nerve because we become close to this breeder. We became close because of the love and time they devote to their dogs and puppies. The comments about the few claws and tails was absurd!!! They meet with their veterinarian frequently to discuss health, diet and exercise. Does that sound like a horrible breeder to you? Also,they spend 1:1 time with each dog and puppy in their home. How breeders do you know that have full size large dogs allowed into their home and to hang out and watch tv.

Thankyou for giving me the opportunity to share facts and the truth about these wonderful breeders. I’ve had dogs my entire life, both must and AKC registered, and can honestly say that this is the only breeder I would get any dog from.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Sigh. What is with this happening lately? I assume it's because people aren't required to introduce themselves since the forum change. It's a real problem. I don't think it's always happened. And what's with statements like "Sounds like you only read about Briar Ridge Puppies before drawing baseless and untrue conclusions." It's as if it's some kind of form response. I wonder if there's more to it beyond the breeder just making a fake review or having their friend/family write a fake review. This one really sounds like the breeder because they write with similar sentence structure and wording as the breeder's page.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Goldendoodlesrock said:


> I suggest in the future that you do actual research before slandering a business. Sounds like you only read about Briar Ridge Puppies before drawing baseless and untrue conclusions.


Hello,

You are replying to a dormant thread, inactive for over two years, and to a member who hasn't been active for over two years.



Raindrops said:


> Sigh. What is with this happening lately? I assume it's because people aren't required to introduce themselves since the forum change. It's a real problem. I don't think it's always happened. And what's with statements like "Sounds like you only read about Briar Ridge Puppies before drawing baseless and untrue conclusions." It's as if it's some kind of form response. I wonder if there's more to it beyond the breeder just making a fake review or having their friend/family write a fake review. This one really sounds like the breeder because they write with similar sentence structure and wording as the breeder's page.


These incidents are very definitely due to the policy change. People happen on or search for topics online and can instantly join and post. Odd how they never seem to notice that it's a dead thread. It could almost be fun taking them on point by point but I'll resist


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hello,
> 
> You are replying to a dormant thread, inactive for over two years, and to a member who hasn't been active for over two years.
> 
> ...


🤣


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I'll keep it simple:

1) PF does not endorse doodle breeding.
2) I cannot address what the original poster said she observed to be written in the link to their site in Oct 2017, since a review of the breeder's site today is now different from what members on this thread said they witnessed over two years ago.
3) As with purchasing any puppy from anyone, _caveat emptor_.

To avoid a divisive conversation, I am moving this thread to the Poodle Breeder Directory subforum and locking it.

Vita, Super Moderator


----------

